# 3 dead Keith Poplaski,Christina Givens,Dylon Elston



## katielady (Mar 6, 2013)

I did not know them personally but this needs to be up.


http://www.local15tv.com/news/local...r-Walks-Away-with/mkcp5wt8C0uUT6a2d2jtxg.cspx


 "Keith Poplaski,Christina Givens,Dylon Elston. The two survivors are probably named franco and regie."


----------



## thapoet (Mar 6, 2013)

damn.... thanks for posting


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

(speechless and very sad)


----------



## sucio (Mar 7, 2013)

May they rest in peace.


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 7, 2013)

For those who knew them, or those who just hate coping with death, here's my 2 cents;

They might be gone but life isn't strictly lived through oneself as an individual. When you think about the memories you made with them, the time you spent when they were with you, then there's still a part of them that's alive. The only thing is they aren't living through themselves but rather through your thoughts within you. Some may interpret this as odd or stupid but it's true. We all die some time and when we do, there will be people who have memories of us, big or small. Life is just a ride that can end in an instant so live it up.

I'm not trying to be all emotional/philosophical/spiritual or whatever, just putting this out here cause maybe it _might _just help someone that knew them get through it a little easier.


----------



## Shakou (Mar 7, 2013)

I heard about this on facebook yesterday. My heart goes out to those that knew and loved them.


----------



## AnarchoNomad (Mar 8, 2013)

This is really sad. And the fucking company is talking about pressing charges. How fucking heartless can you be? "Yeah so you just lost your friends and barely survived, have fun in jail." Fuckers.
I didn't know the three who passed. I did meet Reggie briefly when he came through SPringfield a couple weeks ago. Seemed like a good guy.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Mar 8, 2013)

These "Accidents" are happening a bit far to frequently as of late...sad shit.


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 8, 2013)

So Reggie is one of the survivors-wow, I met him too, he's a good soul. There is a pic on Facebook today of him in hospital bed looking cheerful with his leg all bandaged. Hopefully he'll be able to walk soon enough.
RIP the others


----------



## faithevelyn (Mar 9, 2013)

Let me all fill you in on Keith and Dylon. They were from Luzerene County here in Pennsylvania. They were two of the best people I had the pleasure of meeting. We all miss them dearly. It is sad how quickly something bad can happen. Who ever had the pleasure of meeting them both knows that they were good people. Please pray for all of us that known them. Keith's dad isn't doing good nor is their family and friends. But we all know they will always live on. I miss you both Keith and Dylon. Keep smiling you two. Your memories will always live on. <3


----------



## thapoet (Mar 9, 2013)

sorry for the loss faith... prayers go out to all of yall.....


----------



## Tom Polono (Mar 13, 2013)

Not happy with the local news coverage.Not happy with the "veteran" train hopper who should have know better to allow his fellow travelers into a shifting load gon. They should have taken him into custody.


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 14, 2013)

whoa shit that sucks to hear..

I know some friends that were just traveling through Mobile, AL.. really scared me until I actually read the names.. Like I said though... RIP to those involved..


----------



## dolly (Mar 21, 2013)

That is such a tragic story. I can't tell you how many times i looked into a gondola and saw that it was full of shit and went and looked for a different ride, i hope shit like this never happens again. That's just awful.


----------



## nameless (Mar 24, 2013)

reggie? i know franco is the guy with the dog who survives with kieths banjo... was reggie the one who went to the hospital?


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Apr 1, 2013)

AnarchoNomad said:


> This is really sad. And the fucking company is talking about pressing charges. How fucking heartless can you be? "Yeah so you just lost your friends and barely survived, have fun in jail." Fuckers.
> I didn't know the three who passed. I did meet Reggie briefly when he came through SPringfield a couple weeks ago. Seemed like a good guy.



I don't want to be a dick..... But yeah.. Riding trains is still illegal. Just because your friends die doesn't mean your exempt from the law. You rob a store with your buddy and the cops shoot and kill him are you off the hook? No sir.. 

The rails are tired of finding dead kids.. A dude fell through a suicide in December around D/FW. A girl I know was on the train and called 911.. Train stopped. The two survivors went to jail. 
It sucks these folks died but as for the other one, if you do the crime you do the time.

RIP

Don't ride loads.


----------



## Shakou (Apr 2, 2013)

DisgustinDustin said:


> I don't want to be a dick..... But yeah.. Riding trains is still illegal. Just because your friends die doesn't mean your exempt from the law. You rob a store with your buddy and the cops shoot and kill him are you off the hook? No sir..
> 
> The rails are tired of finding dead kids.. A dude fell through a suicide in December around D/FW. A girl I know was on the train and called 911.. Train stopped. The two survivors went to jail.
> It sucks these folks died but as for the other one, if you do the crime you do the time.
> ...


 
This was initially my first thought when I learned about the story, but after thinking it over, if something like that ever happened to me, I'd never want to look at a train again. Their friends are dead. What more punishment do they need?


----------



## Revo (Apr 5, 2013)

i knew kieth and dylon snce i was about 14 we grew up in the same area wilkes barre/scranton. me kieth and christina rode a little bit together last year i never thought dylon would leave to go ridin anyway theres gunna be a memorial for kieth on april 13th there gunna bless his ashes or sum shit then theres gunna be a party afterwards


----------

